# Am I making a big mistake?



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

I 'm on the verge of buying this: https://www.gumtree.com/p/restaurant-catering-equipment/fracino-stainles-steel-coffe-machine-produce-up-to-240-cappuccinos-400-espressos-per-hour/1229392752

The blurb says it's a Fracino FCX. Does that mean it's a classic or a different model? It's four years old and should cost me £220.

We're about to start running a B&B and offering afternoon teas and I will cause myself an early death if I try and produce more than two cappuccini in less than ten minutes on my [beloved] Gaggia classic so I've been looking for anything with two groups and the possibility of making a shot and frothing milk before the coffee's gone cold and / or potential customer has gone elsewhere - and all for about £200. This seems to fit the bill but I have no idea what I'm doing really - does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

see it running.......you cannot judge its condition by the outside. The chances are if it has been run in a commercial setting then it will have had a water filter, but, when was it last serviced and what type of service was it? A front end will do seals and group but not touch the boiler......you could be buying a shed load of trouble. Do you really need a two group? 240 kappas and 400 espresso shots an hour. Seems impressive, thats 4 cappuccinos a minute! I think you need to re-evaluate your needs and perhaps pay more. If the machine has stood for some time, it may well need a canny whack spent on it. Commercial machines presume that they are working for a living so naturally cost more to run


----------

